# First Competition of 2014 (Manatee County Fair) Results Are In



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 9, 2014)

OK..  So we have our first Comp for 2014 on Jan 18th...  it's at our local fair and it's for charity of choice...  We do it for the local Boys and Girls club...
This year the meat category is...  Boston Butt ...  They (Fair Association)  supply's the meat and the charcoal....  They also use to provide every team with a brand new Weber Kettle (22.5")..  and you got to keep the grill...  The sponsor that supplied the grill backed out last year so now no more grills....  You have to provide your own...  It's usually the same teams so everybody just brought the Weber that was giving to them the year before... 

Last year the meat was Beef Ribs...  We ended up 3rd...  so we are looking to improve on that this year....

Here's the info on it   http://www.manateecountyfair.com/documents/OfficialRulesfor2014BBQContest.pdf

If anybody's in the area stop in and say hello..  might have a little treat for ya...


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds like fun time. AND a free Weber to boot?  Awesome! 

good luck

Brain


----------



## mike65 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Keith, I'll be there.  Gonna be cold tomorrow.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 17, 2014)

OK...cool...  pretty sure we'll be the only ones with a Mini WSM (on the table)...  Thinking all others will have a weber kettle (from previous years)..  it's usually the same teams every year....


----------



## mike65 (Jan 17, 2014)

Shouldn't be a problem locating you then.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you know where at on the fair grounds ?


----------



## mike65 (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes.  I'll be meeting my Team in front of the Kendrick Building. Once we unload, we'll need to move our vehicles to 13th Ave.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 17, 2014)

GREAT...  didn't know you were entered...  aughta be a fun time...  see ya there ....


----------



## realbigswede (Jan 21, 2014)

good lucj and beat the crap out of all other comps.... hehehe.   ;-)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 21, 2014)

OK...  so we did this Comp and had a blast....  some really good food (appetizers) was passed around all day ( I gained 5 lbs)...  Although we didn't place in the top 3 we sure did have fun....  seen some old friends..  made some new ones....  even met an SMF member... "Mike65" (SMF was well represented)..  matter of fact..  he and his partner Chris (a friend of mine) were set up right next to us... small world huh...  "Hey Mike" ....  

Here's a few pictures ....

our little set up back in the corner













20140118_081113_resized.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014


















20140118_081133_resized.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014






Boston Butt in the Mini WSM













20140118_110604_resized.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014






being wrapped at 160`













20140118_132738_resized.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014






and the finished product













20140118_160002_resized.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014






and the turn in box (no garnish allowed)













20140118_155907_resized.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014


















20140118_155902_resized.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014






We even made it on the front page of the local paper... 













Wings on the Kettle.jpeg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014





Keith and Bill cook chicken wings during the barbeque contest. GRANT JEFFERIES/Bradenton Herald

Bill and I showing off the wings (we ate a few and passed the rest out)













Bill and I.jpeg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 21, 2014






Thanks for looking....


----------



## dougmays (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like a great time fellas! For a second i said to myself "man that's a huge butt!"...then realized it was in the mini and not the kettle LOL!

Those wings look great as well! Did they judge it FBA style? 8 individual pieces, or was it more relaxed?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 21, 2014)

Doug...  it was the same way when you participated...  just relaxed and only chose top 3....  didn't give score cards out...  I suggested he do so tho, so we can see what areas we need to improve on...  but he (coordinator) said he doesn't like doing that cuz he doesn't want anybody's feelings hurt  (low scores)....  so I reiterated, that's exactly what we need so we know what to improve on...  I love constructed criticism...


----------



## dougmays (Jan 22, 2014)

feelings hurt...pssh! What are we in the 2nd grade!?

well hopefully we can come compete with you guys again next year


----------



## sushitampa (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow that is too cool! Wish I'd known about it!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice!




~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks guys..  it was a blast


----------

